# Resto Project info needed please.



## daviewonder (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Guys

This is my first post so please be gentle  

I was over at my Parents today tidying out my Dads Garage for him and amongst various fold up bikes and other oldies I found a racer. I have had a quick Google but can't seem to find out a lot of info on it. The small amount of info that I did find tells me that according to the adderss on the frame its a 50s or 60s bike.


















I would like to restore it to its former glory but don't know where to start. I had a look on eBay but only found a couple of sticker sets.

Any info would be great  

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## pakman2 (Jun 5, 2012)

You might try the classicrendezvous site as they have a lot of people that have knowledge of the English bikes and maybe able to help, I saw a reference to your brand of bike but without better pics it is hard to identify it. The bike appears to be an English bike post WW2. Any other questions , you may PM me.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
Try these guys.


----------



## daviewonder (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Guys


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 10, 2012)

*Resto*

Hello, 

 I think that if you look at google.uk or check for parts on Ebay .uk you sure will have better luck than looking on ebay .com.
 And please better pictures would help.


----------

